# crazy



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

Man there was just an explosion at the tim hortons by my building, some one died I thing. The corner of yonge and bloor is all blocked of from fire engines and cop cars. Crazy I can see it all from my balcony.


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

whoa that is wild...

http://www.cbc.ca/story/canada/national/2006/04/02/toronto-explosion-060402.html


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

I wonder what happened, it happened in the bathroom so I'm guessing it was planted. Scary though, that is where my girlfriend and I go all the time for coffee. Yikes


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

yeah, that is definitely nerve wracking... I want to know more.


----------



## helen (Mar 28, 2006)

Must have something to do with gangs.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

My gosh that is scary. I friend of of a friend of mine was shot just last week when two guys tried to rob him. His female friend who was with him was pregnant and the male friend was shot in the arm and stomach.

I heard last night he was alright...but then at markham that guy got shot in his truck.

Now bombs? That is terrifying.


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

Big cities scare me I want to go back to Halifax


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

What the heck is going on in Toronto? I spent 4 years there going to school and none of this nonsense was going on. What has changed? If it is gang related then it is time to stop worrying about criminal rights and focus on the rights of the innocent.

jrs


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

I remember the week before I moved here there was a mad man with a gun who was sniped at Union station. I new that was a bad sign lol


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Mmhmm Jrs...


----------

